# "Old Work" ice maker valve box??



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Is there such thing as a recessed box for a fridge connection that doesn't require wall destruction to attach to framing?

Old work boxes are commonplace for electrical devices, does such a thing exist for fridge valves? Or do you have a crafty way of making this work? I have two upcoming jobs that don't involve full wall demo, but adding water to the fridge.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

believe it or not, I've not seen those. I mostly see the tubing running behind cabinets all the way around.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Cut proper hole. Add blocking, placing screws to be hidden behind the flange. Drill screw holes into the side (s) of the box, then attach to the blocking. Use finish washers for a cleaner look. 

Something like that.

Or use this one and glue it to the wall.
https://www.hardwareworld.com/pgjxini/Ice-Maker-Outlet-Box-Lead-Free-1-4-Turn-Valve


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I've done a couple. I believe I trimmed the nail tabs down so they would be hidden by the trim ring, then cut out the drywall out at the nail tabs, added blocking behind the drywall, and attached.


----------

